# Sept/Nov/Dec Buddies Part 1



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Your new home


----------



## Nattee (Sep 24, 2010)

bookmarking


----------



## Mrs_B24 (Jun 5, 2010)

bookmarking


----------



## plusone (Jan 27, 2009)

I am the first on for a wee moan I am so so so so sick up all night with a migrane that i could take nothing for (almost got someone to take me to a+e as thought head might explode) and now it has gone i am left with severe morning sickness had nothing like this in my last pregnancy. Going to have to go to docs in morning to see if there is anything I can take though I am super paranoid.  I am so worried that everyting is okay which is probably making it worse and i feel super guilty about complaining as I want this so much.  I have bought the sea band tried ginger peppermint tea ant acids, eating little and often, trying to drink plenty please go away I love my little bean and i want to enjoy carrying you!!!

Sorry for moaning love to you all


----------



## Mrs_B24 (Jun 5, 2010)

plusone i had constant migraine for nearly three weeks from about ten weeks plus unbelievable sickness. only took panadol and actually stopped coz they wernt workin. doc and pharmasist sed there hormonal headaches.i cant remember what got me through the sickness really! one thing i found helped was fresh breezy air. used to go along fishing wit dh(was fishin durning tx but cudnt look at the bait or fish etc since bfp) and the fresh sea air took it all away!and woould u believe the severity of my ms was twice as worse in my first pg and that was a single preg! 
you will be fine hun!it seems like an eternity but once its gone it was like it was never there!
then once u get to the final trimester its the heatburn and food repeating to worry about!  !
feel better hun!
xxxx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Bookmarking


----------



## irishbird (May 10, 2010)

Hi to our new home!

Did you go to the DR plusone?  Are you feeling any better today? I know when I had that awful headcold that started just after my ET the DR told me it was okay to take paracetamol but I was still wary and only took one if really couldnt bear it.  There is nothing worse than a bad headache .
te-nat
I had my first ante-natal appointment today which is a bit weird seeing as I am only 9 weeks pregnant.  The staff were lovely and everything went well I am back in two weeks for a scan which I am glad about as I will be relived when I know everything is okay as I am still really nervous.  Still sick and tired though which is good and going to get fitted for new bras tomorrow as they appear to be double there normal size which is a bonus for me as I am normally fairly small .

Hope all you other girls are keeping well!


----------



## Nattee (Sep 24, 2010)

PLUSONE... how are you feeling now? I can fully empathise having suffered ms to the extreme. Its rotten. Please dont think moaning makes you ungrateful for where you are! I can honestly say i have hated most of my pregnancy so far thanks to ms!! I have been so unlucky. But that doesnt mean i dont want and dont love my baby! You are right in the thick of ms stages and im sure it will get better for you hun  . Dont suffer in silence though as as i found out there are safe anti sickness drugs on the market that have been used in pg woman for over 40 years with no problems. Im still popping them 3 times a day! Told you i was an extreme case! My pg is healthy, baby is perfect and measuring perfecto so im living proof its okay! I really hope you feel better soon but please feel free to moan any time, we are allowed to feel hard done by after all we have been through to get here!   x

Hi Mrs B. Hope you and the twins are okay  Im just starting to experience the joys of food repeating. It never stays down fully its awful! Can you tell me about something ive got to look forward to!   x

IRISHBIRD sounds like you have all the signs of a strong healthy pg to me so stop worrying. Your scan will soon be here and the bean will be waving at mum saying... hiya... told you i was fine!!! Hope you're not feeling too rotten with your ms.x

Hi to sweetchillu and all other ladies.  

MISSE, havent heard from you for a while. I understand just wanted to let you know you're in my thoughts and hope you're ok x


----------



## plusone (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi girls well still feeling rough having a migrane every other night now which is so rough but will get through it and it will be worth it.  I have not got to the docs yet tried to make an appointment on mon but line was busy every time grr and then lost interest.

Irishbird glad you are being looked after well did you have your appointment for scan I am waiting with bated breathe for my booking appointment and scan but could be waiting a while.

Mrs B i do not know how you coped with a migrane for three weeks it is mad how every rpegnancy is different.  I know i feel much worse than when pregnant with dd

Looking forward to the blooming stage and the odd relief I get from symtoms i just make the most of whilefeeling paranoid with the lack of signs I need a toe!!!!

Emmamcc and anniebabe how things with you both
Hope your all well take care


----------



## Nattee (Sep 24, 2010)

Is everyone okay Its been nearly 2 weeks!

I hope no news is good news and all you lovely ladies are getting on okay.

My heart burn has started good god, i swear i should be breathing fire!

Hope all have had a good weekend (or 2!) xxx


----------



## emmamcc (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi girls.  Hope everyone is keeping well.  I have not been on here in few weeks as I have been feeling so ill and drained.  Don't like to complain though as I am so happy.  13 weeks now and feeling so much better.

Hi Nattee.  Heartburn so not nice.  I was constantly chewing gaviscon last time but not too bad yet this time.  Could not take the medicine.  So not nice!! Oh the joys!! 

Hi plusone.  Hope your head is better soon. Have you tried paracetamol.  I found it no use at all. I had sinus infection last week and was close to tears my head was so sore.  Had to take a week off work.  Was only back a week too after a few days off.  Just got too much and had to take a break.  I know what you mean about the blooming stage.  I am looking forward to looking pregnant.  just feel fat at the mo as none of my clothes fit and maternity stuff way too big yet.  

Irishbird - Hope your sickness subsides too.  Mine did just over a week ago at just over 11 weeks.  It really is tough going at times.  I was just working doing housework, eating and sleeping!!  Hopefully you will be able to start enjoying it soon.  My chest never went back after my dd.  Dont think they will ever be the same again.  I'm now about the size i was when dd was born so I hope it doesn't grow too much more!!!  I was like you and not very big and wished i was bigger now i'm like enough already!!!!  

Hi sweetchilli. Hope all is going well and you are enjoying your pregnancy and your growing bump.

Mrs B-24.  Hi chick.  Hope you are keeping well.  Was thinking about you today as i know a girl through work who is having twins and is close to her due date.  I have not been on in so long and couldn't remember how far on you were.  I'm sure you are all very excited.  

I am keeping so much better.  For those couple of months I felt so ill that i am so appreciating feeling good now.  Looking forward to my next scan and booking in apt in RVH on Monday.  Now time for some much needed sleep.

Nite girls
Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_B24 (Jun 5, 2010)

emmamcc am 34 plus 2 today so could go at anytime am getting those braxton hicks all the time was in hospital till yesterday as they didnt know if it was start of labout but wasnt!just sitting around twiddling my thumbs!i can only eat small amounts again coz i only end up puking! 
hopefully in another week or two you should start to get an energy boost and feel better !enjoy it!  !
big hi to everyone else! xxxx
nattee how are you feeling now are you still sick hun? i got sick in hospital othernight and was offered an injection it worked wonders !
irishbird plusone anniebabe and everyone else big hellos to ye !
xxxx


----------



## anniebabe (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi girls,

I haven't been on the site as much lately but have still been thinking about you all loads   

MrsB that is brilliant that you havent long to go now, bet you cant wait to hold your little bundles of fun   

Emma, good luck for your scan today, the weeks are really flying by now aren't they, i can hardly believe we are both 14wks this week and thankfully the sickness has all but disappeared - still quite tired early in the evenings, but thats to be expected with a very energetic 2 1/2 year old  to entertain   

Plusone and Irishbird how are you both getting on, hope you are both well   

Hi also to Sweetchilli and Nattee and anyone else i missed, A


----------



## emmamcc (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi girls  hope everyone keeping well and looking forward to the weekend.  After a stressful week I know I am!

Anniebabe - Hope all good with you.  I am feeling so much better and now used to going to bed a lot earlier than i used too. It is now the norm for me to be in bed by 9.30pm.

Had my booking in apt in RVH on Monday and the place was chaos in the temp clinic.  So many people waiting.  Pretty scary.  Where are we all going to go when we come in in labour!!  Baby measured 1wk and 3 days more than my dates.  Was great to see it moving so much.  

Felt baby move for the 1st yesterday and i doubted myself until i definately felt movement this morning.  So loving it now that the sickness is gone.  So excited.

I have to say that the brighter nights are great.  Loving getting outdoors with my DD after work.  Really glad its Friday today.  Roll on 4pm.  Had a total melt down in work yesterday tears and all.  Its definately hard working full time especially when the pressure is on at work.

Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------

